

Hidden ascii art in page source of BarackObama.com - andygcook
http://www.barackobama.com

======
bingaling

      # curl -s http://www.barackobama.com | head -30 | tail -24
      <!--
                    .:+uuuuuuuuuuu+:.
                ./sssssssssssssssssssss/-
             ./aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa/.
           .+uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu+.
         `/sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss/
        `aaaaaaaaaaaaa:-`       `-:aaaaaaaaaaaaa.
       `uuuuuuuuuuu/.               ./uuuuuuuuuuu.
       sssssssssss.                   .sssssssssss`
      -aaaaaaaaaa`                     `+aaaaaaaaa:
      uuuuuuuuuu.                       `uuuuuuuuuu
      ssssss-```                         ```-ssssss
      `       ....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....       `
      ...+uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu+...
      -ssssssssssssss+//-```                  `````
       aaaaa+/:-`            ...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
       `/-``        ..::uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
              .:/+sssssssssssssssss-```      ````
           /aaaaaaaaaaaaa+/:-``       ...aaaaaa
           .+uuuuuuu/:-``        .-:/+uuuuuuu-
             ./s/-`         -:+sssssssssss+.
                        -/aaaaaaaaaaaaa+-`
                    .:+usausausausa+:-
      -->

------
wprater
trying to win over the geeks now.

------
katanca
I do not think that it was Obama who coded it so it is kind of irrelevant to
me.

------
stephanerangaya
It's funny how they did it using the letters USA

~~~
egeozcan
And my mind somehow interpreted it as "ASUS". Weird.

------
nthitz
First he wastes my tax dollars and now my bandwidth?!

/sarcasm

~~~
cyber
This. But without the "/sarcasm". :)

~~~
cyber
Looks like a few of you are a bit politically sensitive! ;)

------
winestock
I'll spoil it for anyone who hasn't figured it out. It's in the page source.
In the beginning of the page, after the Doctype string and the lines for older
versions of Internet Explorer, there is an ASCII art image of the Obama "O"
logo.

Edit: And it's done with the letters u, s, a, and just a few kinds of
punctuation marks. (Thanks to stephanerangaya.)

Further edit: No obvious easter eggs in the source of the Mitt Romney campaign
page. I am disappoint.

------
wtracy
Off-topic, but I just discovered that Safari does not have a "view source"
command. It's like Apple is trying to lose my respect. :-/

~~~
DanBC
Can you turn it on by going to Safari -> Preferences -> Advanced and then
checking "Show Develop Menu"?

Also off topic: I don't know how to turn off image loading in Chrome (on Mac).
It's like Google is trying to lose my respect. :-/

~~~
wtracy
Okay, I feel better knowing that it's one configuration change away. The
Internet had lead me to believe that I needed to download a plugin to make
this work. :-/

That said, their fancy source navigation tool breaks the formatting of the
ascii art. :-(

